# Where can I get Aquatic Clover?



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

ive been hunting for a few hours now, othing but usa sites, anywhere in the uk i can get this stuff.

its th miniature clover, not the stuff that grows to 3-4 inches...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Im not sure,Will move this to the plants forum


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

What spiece are you reffering to?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

umm...... aquatic clover?

thats all i know


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

if you are reffering to Marsilea Mutica...i really don't know... i always found them in local lakes or streams.I haven't try it on an aquarium though...

Why you don't try Lemna instead?

Do you want it in oder to dim the lighting of your tank?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

nah, ive got a tiny leafed plant to cover my tank arriving, this was to cover the substrate in tiny leaves...

that one you mention i think has long stalks?

its Marsilea minuta that i'm after...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I saw some links of Marsilea Minuta and the plant was actually Glossostigma Elatinoides.
Can you post a link or pics with 'your' marsilea?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

sure,

http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=850


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I search some catalogs i have from Singapore and Tailand exporters and they did not have any....

It is difficult to find since it is not a 100% valid spiece....

Here is the link from Tropica...Marsilea


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

thats a shame, i saw some on ebay and thought "cool i'll get some of those one day" that day comes and theres no blooming auctions!

any uk sources for these?
or anythign else that covers the substrate , like a really small grass, or something like that?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

is this a bit like clover?

Anubia Nana


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

corbypete said:


> is this a bit like clover?
> 
> Anubia Nana
> [snapback]1111317[/snapback]​


Nana is quite different. If you're looking for a carpet plant I'd try dwarf sag or pigmy chain sword. They're both low to moderate light.

The plant you speak of is somewhat hard to come by, even in the US. I have some that I could ship out to the UK but shipping costs would be insane.

That is not true "Clover" but comes in clover pots sometimes. True four leaved clover is actually a terrium plant that will not survive underwater. In the US we consider that plant pretty rare. It grows VERY slowly, kind of like the growth of Anubias... even under high light. I don't know of any UK people who sell it but the Germans might be a good source for it. If not, check out aquabid.com.


----------

